

Gruber: 'Dropbox is the last app that doesn’t offer automatic software updates.' - chmars
https://alpha.app.net/gruber/post/424366

======
chmars
Full quote: _'I think Dropbox is the last app I use that doesn’t offer
automatic software updates.'_

Dropbox's official information on updates (although I'm with Gruber, i.e.,
I've never received an auto-update):

 _'If you want to have the latest stable version of Dropbox, you don't have to
do anything! Dropbox will silently update itself in the background._

 _To tell which version of Dropbox you're using, simply hover your mouse over
the Dropbox icon in your system tray. A small dialog box will appear with the
latest version. You can also find the version number by visiting your Dropbox
preferences and selecting the Account tab. The Dropbox version number appears
in gray._

 _If you don't have the latest version yet, don't worry! Auto-upgrades are
rolled out over the course of several weeks after a new update is available.
We're very conservative about auto-updating. We never want to risk breaking a
working version of Dropbox.'_

<https://www.dropbox.com/help/13/en>

------
st3fan
Yup. I don't think the DropBox auto update actually works.

I'm on 1.4.12 on this machine while the last version that you can download
directly from DropBox is 1.4.17.

Something is not working right.

